# [Project] Uninterestingly Named Project



## jspace (Apr 29, 2009)

Initial Post
Update 1
Update 2
Update 3
Update 4


----------



## jspace (Apr 29, 2009)

This idea came about when there was talk of attending QuakeCon. Why would you go to QuakeCon without something related to Quake? Well, not to be left out, I decided to fix that.
Start with some old steel case that has no purpose other than my sadistic amusement. It can also function as a nightstand, footrest, or several of them arranged to make a coffee table.





I actually have three of these cases. The other one is holding up the box with my Gainstown system on it.




I did find this:




The ever so original (for a casemod) Quake 3 logo will be cut out and mesh placed behind it. I will probably have to find some way to spruce up the edges.

Plain side panel. Booooring.




Placement




Transfer




Penciled in. I set this aside for later. It needs to be cut and sanded.





Here's the other side panel. Meh. Boring and beige. My hands shake too much for one handed shooting.




Tools and safety are important. 




Of course I need a table. Two sawhorses and a board will do.




I got this far before I called it quits for the night. I'll have to get more sandpaper methinks. -4/27






*Update*
Ran into a rain delay on Wednesday (4/29). Then I got really busy with school work. Hope to get something done on Monday (5/4).
5/4- Paper due tomorrow.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 29, 2009)

Can't wait to see the progress of this and what it turns out to be in the end!
Subscribed


----------



## CDdude55 (May 3, 2009)

Lookin good.

But Quakecon is called Quakecon because Quake is the game first played by the 30 or so people that started the con,eventually people started bringing more games and it has been great since. It would really suck if all people played was Quake. But we still keep the name in honor of the game and since it was the foundation game for the convention.


----------



## jspace (May 3, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Lookin good.
> 
> But Quakecon is called Quakecon because Quake is the game first played by the 30 or so people that started the con,eventually people started bringing more games and it has been great since. It would really suck if all people played was Quake. But we still keep the name in honor of the game and since it was the foundation game for the convention.



I am aware of this, but I thought the Quake logo looks pretty cool, shouldn't be too hard to cut, and certainly won't look out of place at any gaming con. I've also been told I should add a graphic of a topless woman, and use fans for the... you know :


----------



## jspace (May 11, 2009)

With school winding down I don't have as much time to work on this as I'd like. I do, however, have a small update.
First I got these:





I mean these:




I got a pretty decent price on them. They also did this:





Got the logo started. Began by carving a the outline. I like to do this to make sort of a guide.





Only got one piece cut out 





Remember the hole saw up there^^? It's for this:


----------



## a_ump (May 11, 2009)

subscribed.

i love watching these case mods progress and whatnot, keep it up man  i wanna see the finished product


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 11, 2009)

Watch out for them fans man! They bite hard! You finger doing ok after that?
Looks to be coming along very well


----------



## jspace (May 11, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Watch out for them fans man! They bite hard! You finger doing ok after that?
> Looks to be coming along very well



Yep! One of the corners broke off during shipping, so I tried to glue it on. It seemed solid enough that evening; until it broke and attacked me. I wised up and put a fan grill on it now while I try to re-glue it. Yay for plastic cement!


----------



## phanbuey (May 11, 2009)

holy crap fans (and finger)...  where did you get the san aces?  I cant find them in stock anywhere.  Props for modding out a retro case...


----------



## jspace (May 11, 2009)

Ebay.

Or you could wait until I'm done with them, I'll probably sell a couple. There's also a *P* version floating around, but the blades look different.


----------



## jspace (May 29, 2009)

Got some more parts:

Radiators and a pump.









Screws for the fans. M4x8 sockethead.




They look like this installed.





That's all for today. Had a helluva finishing up school with papers and whatnot. Next update will be kinda big (hopefully) as I am getting some more parts and got the fans and rads all set up. Then it's back to work for more money for more parts


----------



## MKmods (May 29, 2009)

sorry I missed this before..Subscribed.

LOL about the Sanyo Denkis... I got 3 and they scare the hell out of me, they arent not so much faster than reg fans just got 1000X more force behind them. (ur lucky to still have the finger)

I put grills on both sides of them even while they sit in the closet

Nice detail using the allens for the fans.


----------



## jspace (Jun 5, 2009)

MKmods said:


> sorry I missed this before..Subscribed.
> 
> LOL about the Sanyo Denkis... I got 3 and they scare the hhttp://forums.techpowerup.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1405740ell out of me, they arent not so much faster than reg fans just got 1000X more force behind them. (ur lucky to still have the finger)
> 
> ...



I like to live dangerously

I Have another update pending, but I can't get to my pictures right now, due to some minor work I need to do on the system I have them on. You know, like reinstalling Windows I can't wait too long, I need those pics for Sat. (Grad Party) Cross your fingers for Sunday.


----------



## jspace (Jun 15, 2009)

Well so much for a timely update. Anyway, I got the side rough cut. I need to bust out the file and deburr and smooth the edges.




It's see through!






Got some parts for the actual computer (the good stuff).
Got an E7400 from a friend.




Closer




I'll drop this on a DFI P45 Dark and the PCP&C box seemed to match, so I threw that in too. Hopefully I don't need a beefier supply.




Unpacked




I figured now would e a great time to try it out. Took a Scythe Ninja and threw it on there. (So, there wasn't so much throwing as there was cursing and wishing I could use a screwdriver. Did I mention I hate pushpins? SRSLY; look at those things.) 








I was so excited. And then, nothing. Post code 88. Tried it with a P4 I had and got the same thing. It should be on it's way back from RMA now.

On the waterfront, I got some things setup.
XSPC top donated by skinnee. (Thanks man!)








A spoonful of solder makes the water go down. Figured since I already had it apart to change the top, I might as well make it a 3.2. Did I mention I'm kinda cheap?




Yay! Free pump upgrade!
At this point I realize I forgot to upload pics of the completed rads.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 15, 2009)

very nice picts, sorry about the mobo.


----------



## jspace (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, turns out the PSU was the culprit. Tried a NeoHE I wasn't using and everything worked fine. Not sure what's up with that...

Did some experimenting with the rattlecans. My idea is to have it look black from far away, but be a very dark green close up. I first thought British Racing Green would be perfect, but I can't seem to find it anywhere. I don't exactly have to tools to use automotive paint.

Upped pics of the rads. Before anyone freaks out, There will be no wires visible once everything is done.








Yes, that is electrical tape





All (6) of the fans are set to run at 5v. I don't think it's all that loud, but it does have a nice "rumble"

I have a lot of things to do tomorrow, and I leave Saturday morning, until the 28th. Next updates will be OCing progress (got it stable at 333x10.5, btw) and paint


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 18, 2009)

I have the same DFI board with the same problem, still need to get this POS off to RMA so I can use it again. :shadedshu

They are some big fans on that rad, what they rated at?


----------

